# Need Help: Denon 2809ci or Onkyo 806



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm looking to upgrade my receiver to 7.1. I'm torn between the Denon 2809ci and Onkyo 806. I was ready to pull the trigger on the Onkyo but got cold feet at the last moment. I know there are issues with heat and blue dots. Where as I think the Denon might be better built.

Anyone have any insight on these receivers? Thanks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a big price difference, $1200 for the Denon vs. $620 for the Onkyo at the one place I looked, Amazon. 
Probably more bang for the buck with the Onkyo,
better quality with the Denon, the Onkyo isn't even in the same league.
I have lesser models of each (a Denon 988 & Onkyo 606). If you can afford it get the Denon. 
You'll find lots of discussion over on AVS forums.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

Amazon has the 806 for $615-ish. Other online retailers have the 2809ci for $750-800. At that price difference I'm leaning towards the Denon.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Zamps said:


> Amazon has the 806 for $615-ish. Other online retailers have the 2809ci for $750-800. At that price difference I'm leaning towards the Denon.


Careful about using an authorized online dealer or be ready for a seller's warranty.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dettxw said:


> Careful about using an authorized online dealer or be ready for a seller's warranty.


+1.
If you choose to buy online, make certain you buy from an authorized online retailer. Check the manufacturers' web sites for lists of authorized online retailers. Most of the low priced sellers you see are not authorized retailers, and you'd probably find the serial number obliterated on the receiver. Further, when you would try to register your receiver for warranty purposes, it would be declined.

I checked Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer and Yamaha before settling on the Yamaha RX-V663, which I was able to pick up locally at an authorized dealer for less than the price from an authorlized online dealer. I selected the Yamaha because I've had excellent Yamaha receivers in the past and it had the features I wanted: switched AC outlets, A/B speaker outputs, Dolby True HD and DTS HD Master Audio, XM Ready and HDMI switching. I would have preferred more HDMI inputs, but two are actually enough for my HT system. Also, it would have been nice if you could select an HDMI input and have the output live with the receiver on standby.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That Denon is much better than the Onkyo. Not even a contest.

Of course, I'd take the Pio Elite 01 over either.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Personally, I'd spring for the Denon. I don't believe Onkyo is quite the quality brand they used to be and definitely not in the same league as Denon.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm leaning towards the Denon if I can find it for a good price. Otherwise I think I might step down to the 2309ci.


----------

